

BootUp NYC - aditya
http://www.bootupnyc.com/

======
matthewer
I feel like these are the same people from every event like this in NYC. Can
anyone really hear David Rose speak about how Amazing NY angels are again, and
again?

------
aditya
Haven't been to any of the other entrepreneurship week events, then I saw
swombat's post and decided to go today, and possibly Friday?

Has anyone been to any of the events (especially cuz everything was sold
out?!)? For those of us not there, what did we miss?

~~~
newy
Heard that they'll be posting videos of all/most of the talks soon.

------
jreposa
I'm thinking about it. We already have an office and aren't interested in
investors at this time, so I'm not sure what else we can get out of this.
Anybody from BootUpNYC care to respond?

------
brown9
Probably could have used a heads up on this event occurring today a little bit
before...today...

